# МРТ не получается



## Рита876 (13 Мар 2008)

Может кто-нибудь знает ответ.
Вчера мне пытались сделать МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника, но на экране он засвечивается (на месте верхних позвонков черное пятно).
Врач сказала, что во мне есть какой-то металл.
Единственный металл - это несколько штифтов в зубах. Неужели они так мешают? А как же люди с коронками на зубах, они что-же ради МРТ их сдирают?
Правда дома я сообразила, что забыла снять с руки золотой браслет(его под рукавом не заметили). Но ведь руки внизу, а засвечивается только верхний отдел, дальше все позвонки видны.
Может есть какой-то выход?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2008)

Есть-рентгеновский томограф.


----------



## Рита876 (13 Мар 2008)

Спасибо за быстрый ответ. Попробую записаться.
А вообще сама ситуация с засвечиванием от штифта в зубе реальна или там что-то с томографом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2008)

С зубами.


----------



## Ell (13 Мар 2008)

Преед каждым кабинетом МРТ и т.п. висит список что снимать и с чем не делать вообще снимки. Просто нужно изучать и не вредить самому себе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2008)

Вреда нет, только снимки не получаются.


----------



## Рита876 (13 Мар 2008)

Спасибо. Попробую в Питере поискать рентгеновский томограф.


----------



## Ell (13 Мар 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вреда нет, только снимки не получаются.



потеря времени - вред  

*Рита876*, позвоните в Мариинку, у них был точно. И в Покровской стоит.
По Покровке могу дать координаты
 322-03-03,  322-08-08 - центр платных услуг.


----------



## Рита876 (13 Мар 2008)

Cпасибо. Попробую сначала из тех томографов, что входят в страховку.
Очень хочется нахаляву.


----------



## Ell (13 Мар 2008)

Выбор за пациентом.


----------



## Рита876 (14 Мар 2008)

В моей страховой компании ни о каком рентгеновском томографе не слыхали. Может у него есть другое название?
 Сказали, что бывает еще компьютерная диагностика. Может она годится вместо МРТ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2008)

Бавает компьютерная магнитно-резонансная томография и компьютерная рентгеновская томография, видимо её и имеют ввиду.


----------



## Рита876 (14 Мар 2008)

Cпасибо.
Попробую поискать.


----------



## Anna_K (7 Сен 2009)

Рита, а где Вам делали МРТ? Подобного рода помеха (артефакт) в ряде случаев связан не с вашими особенностями, а с настройками конкретного аппарата. Зубы будут давать помеху, но не то черное пятно о котором Вы говорите. Данная помеха вызвана скорее неверной настройкой на центральную частоту и встречается как правило на высокопольных МРТ.
---
Под компьютерной томографией ранее (15-20 лет назад) понимали любой томографический метод диагностики, т.к. обработка данных происходит с помощью компьютера. Сейчас под компьютерной томографией понимают метод исследования с помощью рентгеновского излучения, а МРТ - метод резонанса ядер, помещенных в сильное магнитное поле, под действием РЧ-излучения. В строгой терминологии, рентгеновская томография - это получение поперечных срезов на рентгеновском аппарате. umnik


----------



## doclega (3 Апр 2012)

Единственный вопрос- что томографировать?


----------

